
Show HN: 3D Videos and Kinect-Like RGBD Streaming via USB iOS App [Record3D] - mareksimonik
https://record3d.app
======
mareksimonik
I'm looking for a feedback for my new iOS app Record3D
([https://record3d.app](https://record3d.app)). It can be used for live-
streaming of RGBD video — essentialy real-time Point Clouds as the camera's
intrinsic matrix is included — into a computer via USB cable. Open source C++
and Python libraries are available and are multiplatform (macOS, Linux,
Windows), here's the source code: [https://github.com/marek-
simonik/record3d/](https://github.com/marek-simonik/record3d/)

I'm looking for an inspiration of how the feature could be used by a wider
audience (I made it just for my side projects because I don't own a Kinect and
wanted to work with RGBD data).

One idea I got was to make a Blender, Unity or Houdini plugins on top of the
C++/Python libraries so that the app would appeal to digital artists for
making live performances. I don't know how to possibly market it outside of
the developer community — do you have any recommendations? Thank you.

P.S. I'm also interested in your feedback regarding the "True3D" feature (head
tracking-based parallax view) — video example here:
[https://thumbs.gfycat.com/ReadyLeafyBumblebee-
mobile.mp4](https://thumbs.gfycat.com/ReadyLeafyBumblebee-mobile.mp4)

